# Please recommend a good x99 motherboard with provides most bang for buck



## shadem99 (May 12, 2015)

As in title..i was looking up on making a gaming pc, iam considering to increase my budget to get x99
1. Whats the cheapest i can get one for 
2. Whats the most value x99 (price to performance) i get one for
3. and how much difference will jumping from z97 to x99 will make

Yes iam planning to over clock


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 12, 2015)

Overclocking won't help in gaming. Try to get a Z97 + GTX 980 + Samsung 850 Evo/Pro 128 GB instead.

Fill: *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html in PC Config sub-forum.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 12, 2015)

Overclocking won't help in gaming.

A good X99 setup costs around 53k which includes Processor+MB+Ram.
A good Z97 setup costs around 35k which includes Processor+MB+Ram.

So for gaming any i5 4690+H97+8GB 1600Mhz is enough which costs around 28k. Decide for yourself.

Fill this to help you better: Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST


----------



## HE-MAN (May 14, 2015)

for strictly gaming i7-4790k + asus Z97 pro gamer. build you're system around this


----------

